# Separation Anxiety..



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic is going through a CGC course with our regular trainer and as of right now, we have a plan to test him by the first week of June. He has been amazing at everything we have thrown at him, except for one issue. He is truly my Velcro dog, and although I do spend plenty of time away from him (at work and some weeks traveling), he has recently begun to have some separation anxiety when I leave him, whining and barking.

The trainer suggested that I begin leaving for really short periods and then coming back. However, so far at the house my husband says Sonic is not whining until he hears me come back if at all, I believe because Aries is there to distract him. But he also gets very upset if, when I leave him, I'm taking Aries with me. It is very hard for us to go somewhere regularly outside the house to work on this without Aries tagging along to really work on this as much as I would like. How many of you have had separation anxiety issues with your Havs? Any tips or advice for getting through it?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a terrible problem with Pixie- she about had a nervous breakdown when we left her even for a very short while. When we got Mig, problem solved. Sonic acts this way even in the company of your other hav?


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Kobe recently went through the CGC Testing and the 3 minute stay without me was the ONLY thing I was worried about. He too was getting a litle anxious when i left. I really think it was more the fact that I was going and he had to stay then it was really that he wanted to be with me. So, for the last 2 weeks before the test, I went to 2 different friends an evening and asked them to hold his leash for 3 minutes in their yard while I went around the corner and one more time in their living room while I went down the hall. The only time he received treats was when I returned. i quit giving them for sits, downs, stays, etc. I just used praise for those. He passed!! Still not his favorite thing to do but we got through it. Good Luck to both of you!!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks! Sonics biggest problem is not related to when we leave him at the house, he is always in his crate and ex-pen with Aries. It's more of an issue if we are all out somewhere and I have to step away and leave him or both of them with someone else. He will carry on and whine and bark and just throw a fit, even if it's just with my husband or the trainer which Sonic has known and worked with for probably about 9 months. This is a relatively new issue as he used to be fine, so we hadn't considered the need to work on this much in earlier training. 

We haven't used regular treats for a while either, but I'll try working with leaving him around different people and treating when I come back.. I had read a lot about trying to not make a big deal about leaving and returning, so I wasn't really sure when would be the best time to treat him for correct behavior. I'm sure I'll be a little nervous until we actually take the test, but hopefully like everything else, once we really get down to business he will learn quickly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Best info on this that I've found is a book by Nichole Wilde ... Don't Leave Me. Check for it on Dogwise.


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree, there are so many differing opinions on things. I think every ones dog is individual somewhat just like people. Kobe is treat obsessive!! I can't even really use them. All he does is jump towards my had and want the treat. Won't focus on anything. But with praise he does really well. Now since he loves treats so much, I decided to give them when I return as he really doesn't need to focus on anything immediately upon my return and that was the last test item. I started with 10 seconds, come back give him a treat. If he cried and came back and said, WAIT again, then left and started over. If he made it the 10 seconds he got a treat. Then I just started doubling the time. Before long, he had the hang of it. For him it worked! It may or may not work with you. But, might be worth a try!! Good Luck!


----------

